# VIP 612 / Rate this receiver



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

All right guys, let me open up a new can of worms. After calling Dish rep., I have decided that I do not wish to go Hopper3 route at this point. I understand this would be best support for my 4kuhd TV, but I need the ability to use receiver's in remote application's, aka {camper/mancave} etc., and I wouldn't be able to use Joey's for this. That being said; I have decided that my best route will be to install new dish for HD, {1000.2} I think is what I need, and hook a VIP612 to new tv. In order to run 4 receivers I would need to install DPP44 switch, right? Also I don't know how you would connect DVR receivers up, do you use splitter in order to connect 2 inputs to receiver? If so, what type switch/splitter would I need? Is it possible to run more than 4 receivers from this setup? And last, what is general consensus on the VIP612 receiver?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

VIP612 is an excellent *OLD* receiver. It has 2 tuners and one coaxial output. Explain exactly what you are trying to accomplish. You could use a Hopper3 with Joey2 to provide 4K TV plus other rooms in the house. You can use a 211 with a separate dish for camper.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe I have a barely used 612 in my garage...if you're interested.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Erastus said:


> ... I need the ability to use receiver's in remote application's, aka {camper/mancave} etc., and I wouldn't be able to use Joey's for this.


DISH Network requires all receivers on an account be installed at the same household. If you are considering installing receivers off-site you will need separate accounts for each location.

Can you better describe what you are trying to do?


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

James Long said:


> DISH Network requires all receivers on an account be installed at the same household. If you are considering installing receivers off-site you will need separate accounts for each location.
> 
> Can you better describe what you are trying to do?


I normally use one of my dish's in my mancave/garage behind my house, which is more than 300ft from house, and another in my camper when I go camping. If I carried a separate account for each I would easily be paying more than $300 per month for my programming. I already pay over $100 as it is! I assume you are telling me that none of the members of this site are using any of their receivers off-site.


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

RBA said:


> VIP612 is an excellent *OLD* receiver. It has 2 tuners and one coaxial output. Explain exactly what you are trying to accomplish. You could use a Hopper3 with Joey2 to provide 4K TV plus other rooms in the house. You can use a 211 with a separate dish for camper.


When I talked to dish rep., they did not volunteer the fact that I could keep any of the 211's on my account. I only camp 3 or 4 weeks a year so I just take one of my 211's with me when I go. I see no need to pay for extra programming for this short period. I need a total of 5 receivers to cover my needs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Erastus said:


> I normally use one of my dish's in my mancave/garage behind my house, which is more than 300ft from house, and another in my camper when I go camping. If I carried a separate account for each I would easily be paying more than $300 per month for my programming. I already pay over $100 as it is! I assume you are telling me that none of the members of this site are using any of their receivers off-site.


IF they are abiding by the Terms and Conditions of the Dish Agreement they are. IF they are not, we don't need (or want) to know about it... and if caught you could be subject to a fine or loss of service or both.


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> IF they are abiding by the Terms and Conditions of the Dish Agreement they are. IF they are not, we don't need (or want) to know about it... and if caught you could be subject to a fine or loss of service or both.


Roger that; I certainly wouldn't condone such behavior! I simply need a little guidance with upgrading to HD setup. I decided not to go the Hopper3 route because I don't want to sign a contract for service. Being on fixed income because of disability, I need to be able to stop service at any time without penalty.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It helps with the wiring setup ... a DPP44 at home isn't going to help you in the camper. I cannot remember the maximum distance from the dish which would apply to the mancave (unless you're running a separate dish).

DISH has a history of shutting down receivers that do not report in via a phone line or Internet. We do not hear the horror stories as much as we did a decade ago, but they had a habit of calling customers and forcing them to read a number off of the status screen of each receiver during a continuous phone call in order to prove that the receivers were in the same household. If there was any doubt, DISH would shut down any receivers that could not be confirmed either by direct phone or Ethernet connection or a call from the security team.


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

James Long said:


> It helps with the wiring setup ... a DPP44 at home isn't going to help you in the camper. I cannot remember the maximum distance from the dish which would apply to the mancave (unless you're running a separate dish).
> 
> DISH has a history of shutting down receivers that do not report in via a phone line or Internet. We do not hear the horror stories as much as we did a decade ago, but they had a habit of calling customers and forcing them to read a number off of the status screen of each receiver during a continuous phone call in order to prove that the receivers were in the same household. If there was any doubt, DISH would shut down any receivers that could not be confirmed either by direct phone or Ethernet connection or a call from the security team.


I have been a Dish customer for a long time and have never had any receivers connected via phone line, I did this to keep my kids from ordering PPV without me knowing. I simply ordered movies with my online account, that way I had no suprises. Does anyone know of a discount place I can get a HD dish?, I think I need the 1000.2 for my southeastern location. I have seen them on ebay/amazon for around $60 with free shipping, also I would need associated switches/splitters.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

EBAY for $60 including shipping it would probably be used. If you need 5 receivers you may need 2 1000.2 dishes one for the camper and a second for the house to give 5 receiver capability

Exactly what do you have for a setup? Mancave 300 ft. away from main house, camper, what type of dish do you use with it? Does the main house have 4 receivers with a switch?


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

RBA said:


> EBAY for $60 including shipping it would probably be used. If you need 5 receivers you may need 2 1000.2 dishes one for the camper and a second for the house to give 5 receiver capability
> 
> Exactly what do you have for a setup? Mancave 300 ft. away from main house, camper, what type of dish do you use with it? Does the main house have 4 receivers with a switch?


 House runs off Dish Pro 500 quad LNB. I never had a need for HD until recent purchase of HD tv.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Erastus said:


> House runs off Dish Pro 500 quad LNB. I never had a need for HD until recent purchase of HD tv.


Do you really want help? Thanks for the partial answer, if you don't want to provide information don't ask the questions.


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

RBA said:


> Do you really want help? Thanks for the partial answer, if you don't want to provide information don't ask the questions.


I'm sorry; It has been brought to my attention that some members would not approve of such activity. That I would be in violation of the dish agreement and subject to fine or loss of service. So rather than incriminate myself I will plead the 5th. That is why I gave a partial answer, it's nothing personal!


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

Erastus said:


> House runs off Dish Pro 500 quad LNB. I never had a need for HD until recent purchase of HD tv.


 House has 4 receivers and don't need switch with quad lnb. Currently I have three 211 receivers and one 522 DVR. I plan to buy VIP612 and a 1000.2 dish so I will have HD ability. If I get new dish I will need DPP44 switch to run 4 receivers, if I am looking at the right switch it looks like it cost as much as the dish. I am simply looking for advice so I purchase the right equipment.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The trouble is that nearly any legitimate installation need could be met with the Hopper 3 and Joeys. There are cable length limits to consider if your house is large. The mancave/garage could be served by a Joey connected to Ethernet. It isn't a "supported" arrangement, but it is possible (although 300ft is close to the Ethernet limits as well). If the coax from Hopper 3 to mancave Joey did not provide enough signal using better cable would help.

DISH has allowed a 211k on a Hopper account for tailgating use. You would need to ask DISH directly about that part of your question, unless someone wants to report their experience with Hopper 3 + 211k.

Two dishes on the same property can be done and has been talked about here. Where we stop talking is if the second property is not part of the household. For example, if it is a separate household, rental unit, business (especially a business where the TV is available to customers like a waiting room or hotel). One can cross that line even within the same building (eg: "the receiver in the apartment upstairs for my tenant").

I'd rather be helping with your setup than discussing TOS (DISH's or ours). I see that while I was typing this response you have given more information ... and you are on the right track, based on the information you are willing to share.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are scenarios where a Hopper 3 + Wireless Joey could also work for a garage too.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

James Long said:


> The trouble is that nearly any legitimate installation need could be met with the Hopper 3 and Joeys. There are cable length limits to consider if your house is large. The mancave/garage could be served by a Joey connected to Ethernet. It isn't a "supported" arrangement, but it is possible (although 300ft is close to the Ethernet limits as well). If the coax from Hopper 3 to mancave Joey did not provide enough signal using better cable would help.
> 
> DISH has allowed a 211k on a Hopper account for tailgating use. You would need to ask DISH directly about that part of your question, unless someone wants to report their experience with Hopper 3 + 211k.
> 
> ...


Hopper3 uses a Hybrid LNB the 211 is not compatible with it. An additional dish for the man cave and the camper would get around that problem but that would mean 2 additional dishes. I would contact DIRT to be sure a 211 is still usable on a Hopper account. A DP quad has a switch built in a separate 4 way switch isn't needed But your 3 211 receivers only have access to SD programming, the quad isn't HD compatible.


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

James Long said:


> The trouble is that nearly any legitimate installation need could be met with the Hopper 3 and Joeys. There are cable length limits to consider if your house is large. The mancave/garage could be served by a Joey connected to Ethernet. It isn't a "supported" arrangement, but it is possible (although 300ft is close to the Ethernet limits as well). If the coax from Hopper 3 to mancave Joey did not provide enough signal using better cable would help.
> 
> DISH has allowed a 211k on a Hopper account for tailgating use. You would need to ask DISH directly about that part of your question, unless someone wants to report their experience with Hopper 3 + 211k.
> 
> ...





James Long said:


> The trouble is that nearly any legitimate installation need could be met with the Hopper 3 and Joeys. There are cable length limits to consider if your house is large. The mancave/garage could be served by a Joey connected to Ethernet. It isn't a "supported" arrangement, but it is possible (although 300ft is close to the Ethernet limits as well). If the coax from Hopper 3 to mancave Joey did not provide enough signal using better cable would help.
> 
> DISH has allowed a 211k on a Hopper account for tailgating use. You would need to ask DISH directly about that part of your question, unless someone wants to report their experience with Hopper 3 + 211k.
> 
> ...


Thanks James for the new info, it covers a lot of info that is relevant to my installation. Even though my mancave is separate from my house it is still covered under my address/on the same property. If I could keep one of my 211's it could be covered under the tailgating clause. This gives me a lot to consider when I do talk to dish. Even if I did decide to go with new dish and new HD dvr receiver, just how much 4k programing would I miss out of at this time. It's my understanding there is not much being offered at this time anyway.


----------



## Erastus (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the help. I'd like to wish you all a merry Christmas. May you all be safe during this holiday and have plenty to eat and share time with your loved ones!


----------

